# Bennet



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I've got a story :lol: . About one year ago, a friend we knew found two kittens. After realizing their mother was not coming back, she took them to me and my family because we've had many baby animals from chipmucks to birds. Anyways, the kittens were about 5 days old and very weak. We had to bottle feed them and everything else a mother cat would do.  Sadly one of the kittens died about a week after but the other one grow into the one year old kitty we have now  .


----------



## Flow007 (Jan 20, 2003)

My sister had to bottle feed a kitten a few years ago. Luckily it lived and now lives with her. What does Bennet look like?


----------



## mOrGaN (Jan 21, 2003)

Cute story!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Bennet has long orange and white hair, unfortunately since he didn't have a mother he has terrible grooming habits and is always dirty :? .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute story. Sounds like my Twinkie, he's never grooming or he does it when you are not looking hehe


----------

